# Colocrossing's Million Dollar Routers are Switches... Top of Rack Server Porn. Old Cisco.



## drmike

Someone dropped by 1090 over at Coresite in San Jose. While there, they stumbled into Colocrossing's rack and equipment.

What to note before the server photo porn?  No cable management.  Random cabling and uncabling.  Puny and ancient top of rack switches. Is that a Catalyst 3500?  This is nothing remotely like their $1 million router claims of new great routing gear.

On to the photos:

*Hey fuck faces... here's your rack censorship nazis.*

*Catalayst 3500 top of rack switch:*












*Rack spaghetti:*

*



*






EDITED: October 8.   Imgur either pulled the photos or lost them....

EDITED: October 9, New image upload site with photos got DDoS'd.  Even though only images on that site were the 4 above photos.   So now photos are back elsewhere.   Have fun getting them pulled.

EDITED: October 10, yes sir, images pulled down again.   So, what to do about the corporate bullies?  Photos are now hosted by bayimg.com, the censorship free image hosting from PirateBay.   Have fun skids... DMCA away, DDoS them, etc.   

EDITED: October 11, yes MannDude pulled the photos off as a gentlemens agreement with John Biloh.  Mann said if they'd ask nicely he'd pull them.  They asked, he obliged.   Well tonight over on LET, Biloh and Fabozzi must be drunk or something, on a bender.  Slamming the censorship and threatening ban hammer... Creating new groups for users who dare have vpsBoard in their signature.    So fuck them.    I put the photos back.

EDITED: October 13,   people still complaining they can't see the images.   Someone offered to host them on a new site with DDoS protection:

http://coloscamming.com/

http://bayimg.com/iaaJIAaFN
http://bayimg.com/IAajKaAFn
http://bayimg.com/iAajlAAFn
http://bayimg.com/iaaJMAaFN


----------



## Jack

LOL well its 100% CC's rack as it has the xxxCC-XEON.


----------



## Francisco

Francisco


----------



## bzImage

Welcome to the jungle.


----------



## drmike

You know all those jokes for past year when CVPS/CC stuff is down.....?  Blaming it on someone tripping on a cord.....?

Yeah, those claims might have merit.


----------



## notFound

Aahahahahahaha, this made my day and it's 00:05.


----------



## MannDude

Who racked these, though? Was it CC themselves or DC remote staff?

Just trying to get a fair outlook on this


----------



## yolo

Not to be whiny, but how do we know this is their rack?


----------



## drmike

When confronted with reality, Biloh is an upright fellow.   Didn't everyone ask him already if this was his gear?  

I guarantee it is their gear


----------



## Jack

buffalooed said:


> When confronted with reality, Biloh is an upright fellow.   Didn't everyone ask him already if this was his gear?
> 
> I guarantee it is their gear



[02/10/2013 23:55:00] Jon Biloh: yeah pretty ugly job by egi

[02/10/2013 23:55:03] Jon Biloh: we were aware of how bad that rack was


[02/10/2013 23:56:37] Jon Biloh: We dont have anyone onsite

[02/10/2013 23:56:40] Jon Biloh: we outsource SJC to EGI


----------



## fizzyjoe908

buffalooed said:


> While there, they stumbled into Colocrossing's rack and equipment.


Why would the back of their rack randomly be unlocked and completely open? I would find it hard to believe that CoreSite offers open racks to colo clients.


----------



## Francisco

fizzyjoe908 said:


> Why would the back of their rack randomly be unlocked and completely open? I would find it hard to believe that CoreSite offers open racks to colo clients.


Our racks were unlocked a few times. It's possible that EGI was asked to do some work and whomever snapped it took it while an EGI tech went upstairs.

One of EGI's prior techs did a real shit job wiring our portable KVM unit and had it hanging out the front (since the servers were front plugging). Coresite's security guard saw the door open and started slamming trying to get the door to close, not noticing the cable was getting right fucked.

To this day the KVM unit doesn't work right and usually takes a half dozen power resets to 'work'.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

They'd need some snake charming to even close that rack.

Time for other locations ehh?


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Not that I don't appreciate the info and pictures, but a word to the wise: I am not sure of EGI's policy, but some larger data centers I have been in make your sign a form when retrieving your credentials that says something along the lines of, "You agree not to under any circumstances unless given explicit permission take pictures or video of anyone's equipment other than your own." This is usually enforceable by fines or by terminating your contract with them on the spot.  While brave, I would be careful you don't get caught in one of these situations, especially if you value your services from the data center. 

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude

This strangely makes me want to eat spaghetti.


----------



## Jack

TheLinuxBug said:


> Not that I don't appreciate the info and pictures, but a word to the wise: I am not sure of EGI's policy, but some larger data centers I have been in make your sign a form when retrieving your credentials that says something along the lines of, "You agree not to under any circumstances unless given explicit permission take pictures or video of anyone's equipment other than your own." This is usually enforceable by fines or by terminating your contract with them on the spot.  While brave, I would be careful you don't get caught in one of these situations, _*especially if you value your services from the data center. *_
> 
> Cheers!



"especially if you value your services from the data center. " if its similar setup to what's it in this picture I wouldn't think anyone would value it.


----------



## bzImage

TheLinuxBug said:


> Not that I don't appreciate the info and pictures, but a word to the wise: I am not sure of EGI's policy, but some larger data centers I have been in make your sign a form when retrieving your credentials that says something along the lines of, "You agree not to under any circumstances unless given explicit permission take pictures or video of anyone's equipment other than your own." This is usually enforceable by fines or by terminating your contract with them on the spot.  While brave, I would be careful you don't get caught in one of these situations, especially if you value your services from the data center.
> 
> Cheers!


I have the sudden urge to start the wikileaks of server porn.


----------



## qps

TheLinuxBug said:


> Not that I don't appreciate the info and pictures, but a word to the wise: I am not sure of EGI's policy, but some larger data centers I have been in make your sign a form when retrieving your credentials that says something along the lines of, "You agree not to under any circumstances unless given explicit permission take pictures or video of anyone's equipment other than your own." This is usually enforceable by fines or by terminating your contract with them on the spot.  While brave, I would be careful you don't get caught in one of these situations, especially if you value your services from the data center.
> 
> Cheers!


Especially since they were taking a picture of someone else's equipment.  Poking around in someone else's cabinet is not a good idea if you value your business relationship with the data center.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

qps said:


> Especially since they were taking a picture of someone else's equipment.  Poking around in someone else's cabinet is not a good idea if you value your business relationship with the data center.


True, but given that a CC "provider" likes to claim _'I've seen your racks, I know what you have'_... I imagine hilarity would ensue if they tried to make an issue of whoever took that pic.  Hypocrisy always makes for the best drama.


----------



## Jade

qps said:


> Especially since they were taking a picture of someone else's equipment.  Poking around in someone else's cabinet is not a good idea if you value your business relationship with the data center.


I agree 100%. Whoever allowed them access to their rack, could probably get into some legal trouble.

As for the million dollar switches, has anyone from CC came forward about it not really being the switch they said?


----------



## Francisco

They didn't buy million dollar switches. Jon has stated that they've invested about ~$1M this year in their network.

Still, that's a seriously massive stack of switches in that  Jon offered me a pretty decent TOR brocade that had 10gbit port options for < $5k.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

$1M in their network?  What the heck does that even mean?   

You can buy quite a bit of more recent network gear for a relative steal these days.

I think $1M network = all the bills.   All the new servers on lease, RTO, whatever, plus colo, plus transit, plus who knows what else.


----------



## drmike

https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=en&biw=&bih=&q=cache:TbWreZEQNNIJ:http://vsnx.net/colocrossing.php%2Bcolocrossing+switch



Code:


Owned by Velocity Servers Inc., the company behind Velocity Gaming Servers - a world leader 
in game server hosting, ColoCrossing knows business. More importantly, we understand the demands of 
quality minded customers. ColoCrossing operates its own Layer3 networks nation wide: our 
AS Number is: 36352. Our list of providers include Savvis, Level(3), Verizon Business (MCI), 
Global Crossing, nLayer, AT&T and various private peers. 

We do not purchase any Cogent, Verio, or resold transit. 

We utilize Cisco Catalyst 4948-E and 6506-SUP2-MSFC2 switches in each datacenter for 
optimal switching performance.


----------



## Deleted

I wrote the above years ago when we first turned up BGP and it's all correct.


----------



## Deleted

Actually, I take that back, I wrote the network specs and what we used at the time. Everything else is marking fluff..


----------



## Lee

I actually hope that someone at coresite see's this and acts accordingly.  

Sorry but this is just wrong to be posting up someone else's private rack, who it belongs to is irrelevant but the fact someone is walking into a DC and snapping pictures of other people's equipment is one thing but to be up that close so as to be able to interfere with the equipment is something else.


----------



## CodyRo

buffalooed said:


> $1M in their network?  What the heck does that even mean?
> 
> You can buy quite a bit of more recent network gear for a relative steal these days.
> 
> I think $1M network = all the bills.   All the new servers on lease, RTO, whatever, plus colo, plus transit, plus who knows what else.


ColoCrossing has a global network. Routers and switches are expensive - especially when you have a larger network (IE: Buffalo, Chicago, etc). While the number itself is trivial one can easily drop $20,000 - $50,000 or more on a single device. Add in transit and everything else it's not that terribly inconceivable.

Their presence in CoreSite (as Jon mentioned) is remotely done and likely not one of their larger locations where they justified spending large sums of cash to run it when it wasn't necessary. That's business.

If I were them I'd be exceptionally peeved that someone was able to peak into my rack - whether it was EGI or the facility itself. I'd be raising a stink and requesting footage or something of that nature.


----------



## Jack

CodyRo said:


> ColoCrossing has a global network. Routers and switches are expensive - especially when you have a larger network (IE: Buffalo, Chicago, etc). While the number itself is trivial one can easily drop $20,000 - $50,000 or more on a single device. Add in transit and everything else it's not that terribly inconceivable.
> 
> Their presence in CoreSite (as Jon mentioned) is remotely done and likely not one of their larger locations where they justified spending large sums of cash to run it when it wasn't necessary. That's business.
> 
> If I were them I'd be exceptionally peeved that someone was able to peak into my rack - whether it was EGI or the facility itself. I'd be raising a stink and requesting footage or something of that nature.



"If I were them I'd be exceptionally peeved that someone was able to peak into my rack - whether it was EGI or the facility itself. I'd be raising a stink and requesting footage or something of that nature."

I do agree with that.


----------



## Jono20201

Sigh.. one of our XXXXCC-XEON ID's is in that photo.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

First thing that popped into my mind was how whoever took this pic managed to get that close without anyone noticing. This reflects poorly on Coresite instead of CC.


----------



## XLvps

It doesn't have to be pretty to work. My only concern would be how/why someone could get access to the rack.


----------



## Thunder_Down_Under408

The real questions that need to be addressed:

1. How would anyone know what cabinet CC was in without extensive knowledge?

2. How would this individual know exactly what equipment to take pictures of without extensive knowledge?


----------



## AnthonySmith

Thunder_Down_Under408 said:


> The real questions that need to be addressed:
> 
> 1. How would anyone know what cabinet CC was in without extensive knowledge?
> 
> 2. How would this individual know exactly what equipment to take pictures of without extensive knowledge?
> 
> 3. Who gives a fuck?


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Lee

AnthonySmith said:


> I fixed that for you.


So you would not care that someone could get free access to your servers and potentially cause disruption to service as a result, nice to know.


----------



## manacit

> Someone inappropriately takes a picture of a rack that belongs to CC but wasn't set up or maintained by them, it's not pretty, we know EGI sucks.


Looks like we've hit a new low


----------



## jarland

W1H-Lee said:


> I actually hope that someone at coresite see's this and acts accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sorry but this is just wrong to be posting up someone else's private rack, who it belongs to is irrelevant but the fact someone is walking into a DC and snapping pictures of other people's equipment is one thing but to be up that close so as to be able to interfere with the equipment is something else.


Would have to agree. Interesting as I may find it, I'd be throwing a fit right now to the datacenter in their position.


----------



## Lee

jarland said:


> Would have to agree. Interesting as I may find it, I'd be throwing a fit right now to the datacenter in their position.


Well exactly, I would think anyone who see's something like this would be concerned.  Of course the image could just have been found on the net somewhere and the person taking the pic was doing so for a good reason with it now being used for the drama lamas, who knows.


----------



## MannDude

Yeah, unsure of the source of the image and was initially questioning the legitimacy of the claim but it does appear to have been verified as theirs. The rack is a total mess but it's hard to judge without seeing other racks too. Do they all look like that? Have the DC techs lost all their hair from working in such an environment? I'd be pulling mine out on the daily.


----------



## Thunder_Down_Under408

AnthonySmith said:


> I fixed that for you.


Thanks boss


----------



## Steven

Curious, what model is the TOR cisco?


----------



## drmike

The blue one... Hmmm looks like a Cisco Catalyst 3500...


----------



## 45ACP

Where did the images go?


----------



## drmike

Oh isn't that special?

Looks like someone got Imgur to pull the photos...

Time to contact moderators here and edit my post....  The photos will be back ASAP.


----------



## Jack

Well as EGIHosting have an account here I would like to see some type of response from them on what they have to say.

@Buffalooed what are you in regards to images?


----------



## Francisco

Jack said:


> Well as EGIHosting have an account here I would like to see some type of response from them on what they have to say.
> 
> @Buffalooed what are you in regards to images?


I doubt EGI has much to say in the matter since it probably caught them completely by surprise and I highly doubt they have some prepared speech for such matters.

The 2nd line makes no sense?

Francisco


----------



## Patrick

Would highly doubt EGI will be replying, I doubt they want to release more customer information than already taken in the first post by a random 3rd party.


----------



## Jack

Francisco said:


> I doubt EGI has much to say in the matter since it probably caught them completely by surprise and I highly doubt they have some prepared speech for such matters.
> 
> 
> The 2nd line makes no sense?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Sorry regarding 2nd line I shouldn't make replies while falling asleep...

Should of been: @Buffalooed what are you doing in regards to the images?


----------



## drmike

Yeah some asshat at imgur tripped on  a cable and took something out or someone filed some pissy complaint about their shit showing up in photos and hosted on imgur's service.  Either way, images got pulled and not by me.

I'll get them up again in a bit when new image solution I am monkeying with gets done throwing fits.


----------



## drmike

So no sooner than we had an alternative image host solution in place and the photos on this thread started showing, the server was DDoS'd.

Obviously the knitwits in Buffalo are asshurt.


----------



## egihosting

EGI takes pride in its colocation services, data center and network. The way this customer's cabinet was setup is regrettable and how this was allowed to happen will be investigated internally. In the meantime, the servers in this cabinet have been adjusted and cables properly labeled and organized.

 

While our technicians are well-trained on cable management and server racking, we also will be retraining our staff and managers to ensure such an issue never happens again.

 

 

Now, with regards to the pictures posted in this specific forum:

 

Those pictures were taken without EGI's knowledge or permission and are being used with no such permission from either the customer, the datacenter, or EGI.

 

Biometric scan, an access card, and a combination code are required to access the building, the elevators, the datacenter floor, and the cabinet. Footage is still being examined with datacenter security at this time and no security breach has yet been found.

 

The person who took those pictures knew exactly which cabinet to go to as the cabinets don't have customer names on them and this individual didn't just "stumble" upon the cabinet like the OP says. That person knew that this cabinet belongs to ColoCrossing and had access to it (i.e. knew the lock code to open the door) and deliberately took those pictures so they could be posted on this forum.

 

Such a person must have had access to the EGI customer database and while evidence is still being collected, we strongly believe that the person who took those pictures is an ex-employee who recently left the company and is currently (and also in the past) working for BuyVM. 

 

That is also the reason no security breach was reported by the datacenter as the person who took these photos and provided them for posting actually had authorized access to the cabinet as an EGI employee. All EGI employees have access to all cabinets so they can service our customers as needed. 

 

Because of this incident, EGI is taking measures to install additional security cameras in the colo and tightening employee access to all cabinets.

 

EGI takes this privacy breach seriously and will continue investigating this matter with the datacenter and take appropriate legal action if necessary.

 

Thank You.

 

Energy Group Networks Network Operations Center


----------



## MartinD

Well, that escalated quickly. Dat shit got real.


----------



## Francisco

Oh bugger off James.

It's easy to read the badges off the back of the servers, you can see it right through the grates. Scott himself told us where CC was when we visited 1090 the first time.

You drag the guy through the mud when you can but asked him to work double shifts the other times because your workers are taking part in a furcon convention or because they're too drunk to work.

Show some respect for your workers.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

^--- Ahh what is furcon?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

buffalooed said:


> ^--- Ahh what is furcon?


Know that fetish some kids have about how they're "really an animal trapped in a human body", and they dress up as said animal?  That that, and escalate it to convention level.

There was one going on in San Jose when we did the Vegas move.  Surreal, and rather distubing.


----------



## Francisco

buffalooed said:


> ^--- Ahh what is furcon?


You know the people that dress up as bears, dears, etc, and then that's how they get their jizz on?

That's what a furcon convention is. It's a ton of people that truly believe they were born into the wrong

mammal and they get together with others.

It's extremely confusing to say the least.


----------



## Jack

Aldryic C said:


> Know that fetish some kids have about how they're "really an animal trapped in a human body", and they dress up as said animal?  That that, and escalate it to convention level.
> 
> There was one going on in San Jose when we did the Vegas move.  Surreal, and rather distubing.


Don't you dress up as a Pony?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

I do not.  I own a horse mask, used for humorous occasion.  I do not pretend to be anything but a human, nor do I jerk it to bestiality.  Logic before asking stupid questions would be refreshing, if you can manage it.


----------



## Francisco

Jack said:


> Don't you dress up as a Pony?


A silly mask is one thing, dressing up as a full horse with literal hooves gloves and such is a very different matter. One of the nights that we went out for dinner in SJC we saw a guy dressed as a horse in pure skin-tight leather with a horse mask (with zipper over the mouth) and hooved gloves.

They had a tail and someone near by had a whip.

It was extremely disturbing and we've seen some shit.

Francisco


----------



## Jack

Aldryic C said:


> I do not.  I own a horse mask, used for humorous occasion.  I do not pretend to be anything but a human, nor do I jerk it to bestiality.  Logic before asking stupid questions would be refreshing, if you can manage it.


That was a serious question I didn't know it was just a mask.



Francisco said:


> A silly mask is one thing, dressing up as a full horse with literal hooves gloves and such is a very different matter. One of the nights that we went out for dinner in SJC we saw a guy dressed as a horse in pure skin-tight leather with a horse mask (with zipper over the mouth) and hooved gloves.
> 
> 
> They had a tail and someone near by had a whip.
> 
> 
> It was extremely disturbing and we've seen some shit.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Oh OK, didn't know it was just a mask.


----------



## drmike

Holy fucking trainwreck!


----------



## Amitz

egihosting said:


> EGI takes pride in its colocation services, data center and network. The way this customer's cabinet was setup is regrettable and how this was allowed to happen will be investigated internally. In the meantime, the servers in this cabinet have been adjusted and cables properly labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> While our technicians are well-trained on cable management and server racking, we also will be retraining our staff and managers to ensure such an issue never happens again.
> 
> 
> Now, with regards to the pictures posted in this specific forum:
> 
> 
> Those pictures were taken without EGI's knowledge or permission and are being used with no such permission from either the customer, the datacenter, or EGI.
> 
> 
> Biometric scan, an access card, and a combination code are required to access the building, the elevators, the datacenter floor, and the cabinet. Footage is still being examined with datacenter security at this time and no security breach has yet been found.
> 
> 
> The person who took those pictures knew exactly which cabinet to go to as the cabinets don't have customer names on them and this individual didn't just "stumble" upon the cabinet like the OP says. That person knew that this cabinet belongs to ColoCrossing and had access to it (i.e. knew the lock code to open the door) and deliberately took those pictures so they could be posted on this forum.
> 
> 
> Such a person must have had access to the EGI customer database and while evidence is still being collected, we strongly believe that the person who took those pictures is an ex-employee who recently left the company and is currently (and also in the past) working for BuyVM.
> 
> 
> That is also the reason no security breach was reported by the datacenter as the person who took these photos and provided them for posting actually had authorized access to the cabinet as an EGI employee. All EGI employees have access to all cabinets so they can service our customers as needed.
> 
> 
> Because of this incident, EGI is taking measures to install additional security cameras in the colo and tightening employee access to all cabinets.
> 
> 
> EGI takes this privacy breach seriously and will continue investigating this matter with the datacenter and take appropriate legal action if necessary.
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> Energy Group Networks Network Operations Center


So it was you who asked imgur to take down the images?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

buffalooed said:


> Holy fucking trainwreck!


Yeah, it's pretty well known that Matt is in close with us (he was a groomsman at my wedding, and Fran basically got him the job at EGI when they and us were still on good terms);  the above accusation is most likely them just using him as an easy scapegoat, and trying to slam one at us at the same time.


----------



## bzImage

This is furry.


----------



## jarland

Aldryic C said:


> Yeah, it's pretty well known that Matt is in close with us (he was a groomsman at my wedding, and Fran basically got him the job at EGI when they and us were still on good terms);  the above accusation is most likely them just using him as an easy scapegoat, and trying to slam one at us at the same time.


You have openly stated your intentions to reverse the decision to do business with them. An attempt to try to smear your name is par for the course here. I'm not trying to be dramatic or act like I'm shocked by this, it honestly just falls dead in line with what I know to be true, fits with what I think to be true, and it is what it is. They have never handled losing business gracefully, that's just a fact that is so apparent from spending time reading reviews of them under their various names throughout the years. I speak of it so casually that I don't even care to back it up. It just is.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

jarland said:


> You have openly stated your intentions to reverse the decision to do business with them. An attempt to try to smear your name is par for the course here. I'm not trying to be dramatic or act like I'm shocked by this, it honestly just falls dead in line with what I know to be true, fits with what I think to be true, and it is what it is. They have never handled losing business gracefully, that's just a fact that is so apparent from spending time reading reviews of them under their various names throughout the years. I speak of it so casually that I don't even care to back it up. It just is.


Actually, there's even more drama behind the scenes.  We haven't announced it yet (and I'll open a separate topic about it in a bit), but we were served a 60-day eviction notice by Biloh earlier today, before EGI made their post here.  This notice (which was a phone call to Fran with the excuse "We should just part ways while things are good between us"; and later an 'official letter' that was basically a 'fuck you' with a signature) did not list any valid reason for revoking the contract.  Now, we're having to plan out a short-notice move, which is a bit inconvenient... but Biloh did us a pretty big favour here.  We've been wanting to sever the contract for months, and they kept telling us 'No'... not only have they given us what we wanted, but we now have some very interesting answers to give when someone asks us why.

Here's another interesting fact - if you notice all the threads regarding EGI and us in the past, they have never had the balls to openly accuse or come after one of us.  Hell, the one guy I met when we were in San Jose looked absolutely terrified to have us just standing there.  And yet all of a sudden, Matt is being fingered (with no proof, mind you) and we're dragged into it by EGI.

My bet at this point:  EGI and CC are in bed against a common 'enemy' - us.  The petty accusation at Matt, along with CC using a weak justification to sever the contract, is just a childish attempt to 'stick it' to BuyVM.  But like I said.. this is absolutely perfect, as they're pretty much just giving us what we want.  Several DCs have already contacted Fran personally, making offers;  so even if we don't go with Choopa, there's plenty of options.


----------



## Amitz

Anyway, go with Choopa. 


Good to see you leave the Daycare Clowns earlier than expected even though this means some unexpected workload for you and downtime for the customers.


----------



## RiotSecurity

egihosting said:


> EGI takes pride in its colocation services, data center and network. The way this customer's cabinet was setup is regrettable and how this was allowed to happen will be investigated internally. In the meantime, the servers in this cabinet have been adjusted and cables properly labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> 
> While our technicians are well-trained on cable management and server racking, we also will be retraining our staff and managers to ensure such an issue never happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with regards to the pictures posted in this specific forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures were taken without EGI's knowledge or permission and are being used with no such permission from either the customer, the datacenter, or EGI.
> 
> 
> 
> Biometric scan, an access card, and a combination code are required to access the building, the elevators, the datacenter floor, and the cabinet. Footage is still being examined with datacenter security at this time and no security breach has yet been found.
> 
> 
> 
> The person who took those pictures knew exactly which cabinet to go to as the cabinets don't have customer names on them and this individual didn't just "stumble" upon the cabinet like the OP says. That person knew that this cabinet belongs to ColoCrossing and had access to it (i.e. knew the lock code to open the door) and deliberately took those pictures so they could be posted on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a person must have had access to the EGI customer database and while evidence is still being collected, we strongly believe that the person who took those pictures is an ex-employee who recently left the company and is currently (and also in the past) working for BuyVM.
> 
> 
> 
> That is also the reason no security breach was reported by the datacenter as the person who took these photos and provided them for posting actually had authorized access to the cabinet as an EGI employee. All EGI employees have access to all cabinets so they can service our customers as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this incident, EGI is taking measures to install additional security cameras in the colo and tightening employee access to all cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> EGI takes this privacy breach seriously and will continue investigating this matter with the datacenter and take appropriate legal action if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Energy Group Networks Network Operations Center


What's the horrible smell? It smells like bull shit.

Oh fuck, someone get me a gas mask.

I hate to inform you, but I cannot access your website.

Error 503 Service Unavailable
Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:
XID: 727375783

Varnish cache server

Would you mind fixing it?


----------



## wlanboy

> Because of this incident, EGI is taking measures to install additional security cameras in the colo and tightening employee access to all cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> EGI takes this privacy breach seriously and will continue investigating this matter with the datacenter and take appropriate legal action if necessary.


Measures like forcing image hosts to delete the images?


----------



## MannDude

For what it's worth, no one has asked me to remove any images. We do not know who requested the images be removed from Imgur, however neither EGI or CC has asked.


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> For what it's worth, no one has asked me to remove any images. We do not know who requested the images be removed from Imgur, however neither EGI or CC has asked.


Far as I know we've had no take down requests from either nor a DMCA from either.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Francisco said:


> Far as I know we've had no take down requests from either nor a DMCA from either.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Confirmed.  I haven’t had any DMCA at all the past couple weeks, actually.


----------



## drmike

I am still stumped as to why/how imgur would pull the images...  What basis? A DMCA with what basis?

But it's sheer coincidence that the images committed suicide there then when reappeared elsewhere (in house) that the internet decide to DDoS the server 2 hours after being made public   Cause you know, that's how the machines roll these days... Full automated attack network.


----------



## peterw

buffalooed said:


> I am still stumped as to why/how imgur would pull the images...  What basis? A DMCA with what basis?


Just report a image on any image hoster and it is deleted if it does not have a lot of social links. Common way to solve the need for support stuff.

It is even faster if a company name is involved.


----------



## drmike

Oh yeah, welcome to the daily ritual.

Someone had the photos pulled today with another image host.   That makes what 3 or 4 times?...

The images will continue to be reposted.


----------



## drmike

Photos have been moved again... to prevent another bogus takedown.

This time they are with Bayimg.com.  It is an offering from PirateBay... so good luck with the DMCA and takedown stuff...  

*"Offers free, uncensored image hosting with an emphasis on free speech. As long as stored images are legal under Swedish law, they won't be removed."*


----------



## Jack

I'm getting 403 on them..


----------



## AnthonySmith

You should host them on a DDOS protected BuyVM VPS, then they would either stay up and be uncontested or you would at least find out who is contesting them to begin with 

just a thought.


----------



## EricGregory

Regardless of the situation and what's going on, posting photos of other peoples' stuff inside of a datacenter is bad form.  I've seem some absolutely atrocious wiring in my day at various data centers but would NEVER publicly display any photos without the property owner's explicit permission.

Photography is one of my big side hobbies and while it's usually kosher to photograph something that's visible on private property from public property it's a whole other ball of wax when you're on property belonging to someone else and clandestinely snapping a photo of something that's not visible from public property.  People get sued for that kinda shit.

Take for example the image of the Korean War Memorial that's been used on a USPS stamp, the photog (well, the USPS got whacked) who shot the pic for use on the stamp got sued by the sculptor who created the memorial.  Granted that's copyright related territory, but it shows that photographing something can have repercussions.

http://petapixel.com/2013/09/23/sculptor-awarded-685000-photo-korean-war-memorial-used-stamp/

I've been at this game for around 13 years and know that when a provider does dumb crap, it's only a matter of time until karma bites 'em in the ass.  It's generally good practice to steer clear, leave grudges and ego at the door, and move on.

Just my $0.02


----------



## yolo

@egihosting, 

We were looking at getting a cage with you, but after you throw ex customers under the bus to save your own ass, I think I will be looking somewhere else.


----------



## Jack

Spencer said:


> @egihosting,
> 
> We were looking at getting a cage with you, but after you throw ex customers under the bus to save your own ass, I think I will be looking somewhere else.


Would you of sent hardware via UPS ect and had them set it up?


----------



## Jack

Why is one picture hosted on imgs.vpsboard.com but others with bayimg wouldn't you be better hosting all images at imgs.vpsboard.com?


----------



## nunim

Jack said:


> Would you of sent hardware via UPS ect and had them set it up?


I would imagine that most providers rely upon on-site tech's for many of their POPs, it doesn't pay to have a tech in the area if you only have one or two racks. I do emergency tickets and monthly maintenance for a few clients who have servers in Peer1 Vancouver as it doesn't pay for them to have their own on-site tech.

The quality of on-site support should be a major factor in deciding which datacenter to trust with your equipment, unfortunately or fortunately in this case, you don't know what their work looks like unless you go see it for yourself. Thankfully computers don't care what they look like so  while this wasn't the prettiest wiring job, if it work it works and that can't be denied


----------



## MannDude

I said here and in a thread on LET that neither party in question has asked me to remove said photos. People are getting upset, someone is wasting time trying to get all these image hosts to remove them. Someone is throwing DDoS at them, etc. EIG didn't ask me to remove photos of inside their facility. Colocrossing did not ask me to remove photos of their gear.

Hey guys, I'm right here.

Jon finally asked me if I would be so kind to remove photos of their rack. I'm a reasonable fella and I obliged.

Though it may be too late now anyhow. They've been up off/on for a week a now and I'm sure they've been saved by many members and lurkers.


----------



## drmike

It's funny that Biloh asks for censorship over here and your oblige @MannDude.   I mean he routinely has his misfits modify your posts on LET...  in between censoring other folks.

Enough is enough I say.

Time for a whole permanent site just about ColoCrossing and their antics.


----------



## nunim

drmike said:


> It's funny that Biloh asks for censorship over here and your oblige @MannDude.   I mean he routinely has his misfits modify your posts on LET...  in between censoring other folks.
> 
> Enough is enough I say.
> 
> Time for a whole permanent site just about ColoCrossing and their antics.


It was suggested before that Buffaloed should create a blog about his CC "discoveries" to keep this forum neutral and uncluttered.


----------



## Tux

I suggest LulzCrossing.com


----------



## Erawan

Hey, is that our friend in the old LEB, *drmike*?

Or did the account just changed from Buffaloed to drmike?


----------



## drmike

Dawned on me why CC can't / won't offer IPv6...

Catalyst 3500's don't support it.   The 3550's do, but blah....


----------



## signius

LMFAO WOW

"While our technicians are well-trained on cable management and server racking, we also will be retraining our staff and managers to ensure such an issue never happens again."

 

You clearly have no idea what sort of sub standard work your staff are bodging together in paying clients racks, the fact you don't have any idea what sort of mickey mouse disgraceful work is being carried out in your companies name makes you just as crap at your job as they are at theirs.

 

They don't need re-training they need sacking.

 

If anyone working for me left a clients equipment in a disaster like that i wouldn't give a flying fuck what excuses or justification they had for doing such sub standard work they would be terminated & never undertaking any work for me again.

 

While i don't agree with companies equipment being photographed & named & shamed in a public forum the fact that it was able to occur shows your security measures are clearly not as stringent & robust as you claim & if your staff weren't so technically incompetent there wouldn't have even been a disaster of a rack to take any pictures of. Instead of getting your panties in a bunch about the pictures maybe you should be getting your panties in a bunch with the root cause of said pictures your own staff.

 

You seem to be getting your panties in a bunch about the pictures rather than the fact your staff are clearly completely unqualified to be undertaking the work they are doing & the evidence speaks for itself.

 

While on the subject of possible legal actions, maybe you should consider your own statement that makes serious allegations about who is responsible which as your own statement states you actually have no evidence or proof to back up these allegations, the correct way to do things is to get proof & evidence that conclusively prove something one way or another & then make a statement with the findings.

 

The whole EGI company from top to bottom seems mickey mouse & unprofessional to me.


----------



## rds100

drmike said:


> Dawned on me why CC can't / won't offer IPv6...
> 
> Catalyst 3500's don't support it.   The 3550's do, but blah....


3550 doesn't, 3560 does.


----------



## Deleted

egihosting said:


> EGI takes pride in its colocation services, data center and network. The way this customer's cabinet was setup is regrettable and how this was allowed to happen will be investigated internally. In the meantime, the servers in this cabinet have been adjusted and cables properly labeled and organized.
> 
> 
> 
> While our technicians are well-trained on cable management and server racking, we also will be retraining our staff and managers to ensure such an issue never happens again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, with regards to the pictures posted in this specific forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures were taken without EGI's knowledge or permission and are being used with no such permission from either the customer, the datacenter, or EGI.
> 
> 
> 
> Biometric scan, an access card, and a combination code are required to access the building, the elevators, the datacenter floor, and the cabinet. Footage is still being examined with datacenter security at this time and no security breach has yet been found.
> 
> 
> 
> The person who took those pictures knew exactly which cabinet to go to as the cabinets don't have customer names on them and this individual didn't just "stumble" upon the cabinet like the OP says. That person knew that this cabinet belongs to ColoCrossing and had access to it (i.e. knew the lock code to open the door) and deliberately took those pictures so they could be posted on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a person must have had access to the EGI customer database and while evidence is still being collected, we strongly believe that the person who took those pictures is an ex-employee who recently left the company and is currently (and also in the past) working for BuyVM.
> 
> 
> 
> That is also the reason no security breach was reported by the datacenter as the person who took these photos and provided them for posting actually had authorized access to the cabinet as an EGI employee. All EGI employees have access to all cabinets so they can service our customers as needed.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this incident, EGI is taking measures to install additional security cameras in the colo and tightening employee access to all cabinets.
> 
> 
> 
> EGI takes this privacy breach seriously and will continue investigating this matter with the datacenter and take appropriate legal action if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> 
> 
> 
> Energy Group Networks Network Operations Center



When I spoke to you on the phone years ago you sounded drunk when I asked for the status of a customer provision.


----------



## nunim

Monkburger said:


> When I spoke to you on the phone years ago you sounded drunk when I asked for the status of a customer provision.


Nothing beats drinking and racking....


----------



## MannDude

Monkburger said:


> When I spoke to you on the phone years ago you sounded drunk when I asked for the status of a customer provision.


To be fair, it appears this industry is half full of functioning alcoholics and stoner support drones.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> To be fair, it appears this industry is half full of functioning alcoholics and stoner support drones.


Some of us know our limits however, and know when it's time to step away and sober up


----------



## Zach

rds100 said:


> 3550 doesn't, 3560 does.


IIRC, some versions of IOS will support IPv6 in software.

http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/cisco/nsp/79981

But yeah, 3550's dont support IPv6 otherwise.


----------



## rds100

@Zach yes, 3550 can indeed route ipv6 in software, but it has some very slow CPU, so this would be a very bad idea. Unless all you want to do is ping6 some sites every now and then.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander

This is one if the most interesting threads i have ever read tbh!


----------



## drmike

It was fun while it lasted....  Never thought showing a non-human "rack" would get so much attention.

The photos will re-emerge for public consumption and long term belly rolling soon.  Outside of vpsBoard of course.  Just readying the plan and implementing the architecture.


----------



## Deleted

AFAIK they're running an XE version that I placed on a majority of the switches due to a no ip redirects + CEF bug I discovered where the switches would deadlock (the only time TAC came in handy)

That specific 3550 was provisioned years ago when I was still an employee. Work pretty good if you ask me, my only gripe is the port latency is a little higher than a 2950, probably due to queue depth.


----------



## raindog308

Dammit, I missed the pictures.


----------



## drmike

Oh, I'm sorry @raindog308,  I'll put them back up in a few minutes.


----------



## drmike

EDITED: October 11, yes MannDude pulled the photos off as a gentlemens agreement with John Biloh - last night.  Mann said if they'd ask nicely he'd pull them.  They asked, he obliged.   Well tonight (past hour) over on LET, Biloh and Fabozzi must be drunk or something, on a bender.  Slamming the censorship and threatening ban hammer... Creating new groups for users who dare have vpsBoard in their signature.    So fuck them.    I put the photos back.


----------



## NodeBytes

That didn't last long...


----------



## ChauffeR

http://colorack.tk


----------



## ocitysolutions

So much worse then what I was envisioning the pictures to look like. It looks like they didnt even try to do it neatly.


----------



## drmike

EDITED: October 13,   people still complaining they can't see the images.   Someone offered to host them on a new site with DDoS protection, so we are linking the images from there now.  I included these images in the original message on this thread.

http://coloscamming.com/


----------



## DomainBop

The logo on that site needs to be changed to avoid any copyright complaint problems (see the logo on paypalsucks.com for inspiration).  This link  and FAQ will come in handy if you get any complaints. http://chillingeffects.org/protest/


----------



## Tux

drmike said:


> EDITED: October 13,   people still complaining they can't see the images.   Someone offered to host them on a new site with DDoS protection, so we are linking the images from there now.  I included these images in the original message on this thread.
> 
> http://coloscamming.com/


Might want to fix that HTML, it's invalid.

Just get wordpress installed on it.


----------



## fisle

Tux said:


> Might want to fix that HTML, it's invalid.
> 
> Just get wordpress installed on it.



What's wrong with HTML code from 2000? Tables for layout and BGCOLOR n shit <3


----------



## Magiobiwan

Don't forget the blink tag!


----------



## Francisco

I have a simple question to ask.

Does this loving face look like one of a malicious person?



I don't think so.

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog

Francisco said:


> I have a simple question to ask.
> 
> 
> Does this loving face look like one of a malicious person?
> 
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> 
> Francisco


looks gayish tbh


----------



## drmike

Did someone get married or what is going on?


----------



## Francisco

Nah.

We're on our company vacation right now and we were each taking a picture in front of the boat while we were in Haiti. I decided to grab Matt and do a duo picture. There's a 2nd picture where we're both looking at the camera but I thought this one was far more hilarious.

Francisco


----------



## mikho

Francisco said:


> Nah.
> 
> 
> We're on our company vacation right now and we were each taking a picture in front of the boat while we were in Haiti. I decided to grab Matt and do a duo picture. There's a 2nd picture where we're both looking at the camera but I thought this one was far more hilarious.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Is that the same Matt that doesn't work for you anymore but are on your Company vacation?


Queue DRAMA!


----------



## Francisco

mikho said:


> Is that the same Matt that doesn't work for you anymore but are on your Company vacation?
> 
> Queue DRAMA!


Matt's one of my few best friends so I was planning to bring him since last year  We actually had this vacation planned since soon after the Vegas vacation last year. EGI wouldn't let him go on it, though, drumming up a load of BS reasons to stop him.

In fact, even this trip was going to cause issues at EGI. Matt told them in *January* that he was going on the vacation and that they are getting nearly 10 months notice and he was going no matter what. They approved of it up until August when they completely changed their contracts with all workers and sent him notice that the trip would have to be cancelled.

Such nice fellows,

Francisco


----------



## mikho

What you do on your vacation, do it with whoever you want to. It' none of my business. 


I'm only dissapointed that my post didn't add more drama then this


----------



## drmike

Damn we need drama school around here. 

I still say they got married in Haiti...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

If Fran and Matt married in Haiti, then Matt and I got adulterous in Jamaica today.  Love this country - never been anywhere else I could walk around chugging from an open bottle of rum and get nary a second look from passers-by.  Tried the Cuban Cigars... they were meh.  Overpriced, IMO, but worth experiencing at least once.

Just got back from a REALLY nice dinner for Fran's birthday (you're getting old, suh) - we're about to go hit the pool.


----------



## Jack

Aldryic C said:


> If Fran and Matt married in Haiti, then Matt and I got adulterous in Jamaica today.  Love this country - never been anywhere else I could walk around chugging from an open bottle of rum and get nary a second look from passers-by.  Tried the Cuban Cigars... they were meh.  Overpriced, IMO, but worth experiencing at least once.
> 
> Just got back from a REALLY nice dinner for Fran's birthday (you're getting old, suh) - we're about to go hit the pool.


Is bz with you or did have to stay at home to look over everything?


----------



## MannDude

Aldryic C said:


> Tried the Cuban Cigars... they were meh.  Overpriced, IMO, but worth experiencing at least once.


Were they real Cubans or street cubans? I really wanted to get Cuban Cigars in the Bahamas earlier this year, but was warned that despite every pusher and hustler will try to sell you 'Cuban Cigars' that they were all fakes. The only place on the island I was on to get them was a legit Cigar shop and the cheap Cubans were like $80USD.

I did settle for about 5 handrolled Dominican Cigars, though. Those went good with the rum I brought back home


----------



## drmike

Dominicans own the Cubans at least for legal cigars in the states.  

Sounds like a fun trip.

No don't go photographing the secrets on the ship and that strange portage. 

Happy B-day Fran, call your mom.


----------



## ChrisM

MannDude said:


> Were they real Cubans or street cubans? I really wanted to get Cuban Cigars in the Bahamas earlier this year, but was warned that despite every pusher and hustler will try to sell you 'Cuban Cigars' that they were all fakes. The only place on the island I was on to get them was a legit Cigar shop and the cheap Cubans were like $80USD.
> 
> 
> I did settle for about 5 handrolled Dominican Cigars, though. Those went good with the rum I brought back home



You walked right through customs with your cigars and rum and I was right behind you and I got detained for it being suspicious! Lol


----------



## MartinD

MannDude said:


> Were they real Cubans or street cubans? I really wanted to get Cuban Cigars in the Bahamas earlier this year, but was warned that despite every pusher and hustler will try to sell you 'Cuban Cigars' that they were all fakes. The only place on the island I was on to get them was a legit Cigar shop and the cheap Cubans were like $80USD.
> 
> I did settle for about 5 handrolled Dominican Cigars, though. Those went good with the rum I brought back home


I have a few boxes of them right here...


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> Dominicans own the Cubans at least for legal cigars in the states.
> 
> Sounds like a fun trip.
> 
> No don't go photographing the secrets on the ship and that strange portage.
> 
> Happy B-day Fran, call your mom.


Actually I sent them to Vegas. It's their 30th year anniversary so I decided to be the good son and sent them on a vacation. Sent them to Vegas for 5 nights. They wanted to see Shawnia Twain so I got them 2 tickets to that in pretty good seats. I also sent them to the Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, & KA. The Grand Canyon tour was an 'everything' kind of deal which takes them on a boat ride through the Columbia River. They also take a helicopter ride to the base to get to said boat and all that jazz.

The Hoover Dam tour included a boat ride on the lake behind the dam. I've never been on that one so I'm hoping it's pretty awesome.

It was an expensive trip for them but they deserved a nice break from busting ass all day.

For us we were in Jamaica where Matt & Aldryic bought a huge bottle of 40 proof rum and chugged that thing before customs. We toured a plantation and while taking a group photo with the mountains as the backdrop, they busted out the bottle. The driver for our group started laughing and yells "now THIS is the group for me!" and cheered Aldryic on as he put away a bunch more of it.

We did a fancy dinner as well but it didn't really suit us I don't think. It was good food but we had 2 lactose intolerant people and their menu doesn't support it at all. Everything they made had butter of some sort in it making it a land mine for Matt. I'm fairly sure I'm going to get billed for replacing the toilet for at least Matt.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Fran, the good son.   

Be safe on the big ship, no overboarding.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon

Fran, how was the Oasis? I saw the picture in another thread and was looking into the sister ship the allure.


----------



## drmike

Wow, Google just loves their rack.


----------



## OpticServers

Wow.. it must be a talent to do cable management that bad, very interesting thread a lot of interest for crappy cable management xD


----------



## drmike

OpticServers said:


> Wow.. it must be a talent to do cable management that bad, very interesting thread a lot of interest for crappy cable management xD


Cable management was just the cherry on top of this fail.

The genius find was the ancient switch being used as router.


----------



## Dillybob

Dammit.. Pictures are gone.


----------



## joepie91

Dillybob said:


> Dammit.. Pictures are gone.


No they're not


----------



## Dillybob

joepie91 said:


> No they're not


Is that a jungle?      :lol:


----------

